# Unable to open inbox in rediffmail



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm having a strange problem. Whenever I login to rediffmail and click on Inbox I dont get anything. On the title I get folder.cgi and a blank page. I tried refreshing the page but that didn't help me much. I tried with both Mozilla and Internet Explorer. This is happening with only my PC. I tried the same on another computer and its working fine.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2008)

do you have Kaspersky AV? if then then check this post by satyamy


----------

